# Scott Bourne quite like LR4



## ukbrown (May 30, 2012)

http://photofocus.com/ - why he might move from Apeture.  Interesting what he says about RAW conversion and clarity


----------



## gregDT (May 30, 2012)

That's a quite a big story. Scott Bourne was a photographer that championed Aperture right from the get go. It's telling that his leaving is as much down to lack of communication as it is to product features. Apple have always controlled their user experience with great skill. While I sometimes wonder when reading Apple announcements and communications if I'm being addressed by Apple product designers or Apple marketing and PR people they have a very loyal customer base. But they shouldn't take the Apple Love they receive for granted. Loyalty is hard won but easily lost they say.


----------



## clee01l (May 30, 2012)

Apple is prime for a stumble. Steve Jobs passing had to be a distraction. Now, with new leadership and new thoughts on direction, it may take some time to refocus.
Perhaps the most important reason that Apple is due to stumble is that I recently became a convert...


----------



## donoreo (May 30, 2012)

Apple has already stumbled, in a big way.  They changed Final Cut and basically gutted it and that was under Job's watch.


----------

